# How to open *.mdb on mac?



## zynizen (Dec 7, 2006)

On my PC, I use Microsoft Access for all my simple database issues, etc.
what program can i use to edit these on my mac? I tried open office, but i cant seem to get it to run properly, in the X11 system, is there access for mac?

or some other easier program?

thanks


----------



## wraith (Dec 7, 2006)

Microsoft Access is not available for Mac. Excel, Word, and Powerpoint are - but not Access. If you have a Intel-based Mac, I would just run Windows in Parallels or dual-boot it. That way you can just work with your Access files in it's native program.


----------



## zynizen (Dec 7, 2006)

ok, so there is no program out there that will actually open mdb files on mac?
what about filemaker pro 8, www.filemaker.com. says it can open them, but really didnt read anything else about it.

thanks.


----------



## MisterMe (Dec 7, 2006)

*FileMaker Pro* is not, nor does it claim to be, compatible with *Access*. However, *OpenOffice* does claim to be compatible with *Access*. You may download and install the X11-based suite or its Aqua-based port, *NeoOffice*.


----------

